# Thoracic vert contusion icd9?



## lnakshun (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello! Could somebody with more experience help with finding an icd9 code for thoracic vertebrae contusion? Thanks a lot


----------



## salCCS (Jul 24, 2012)

952.10 or 952.15 depending on the site 

T1-T6 - 952.10 
T-7-T12 - 952.15

952.9 - if the level isnt specified


----------



## lnakshun (Jul 24, 2012)

I will try 952.9 as level isnt specified. Thanks a lot


----------



## salCCS (Jul 24, 2012)

no problem


----------

